# Trajan Schutzhund Club of Central NY



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Was wondering if anyone had experience with Trajan Schutzhund Club in Cazenovia, NY? It looks like at ONE point they were a USA Club, but not anymore, but I think they are still doing something with Schutzhund. I happened to stumble accross them. Wanted to know any opinions...good or bad. Can PM me anything.


----------

